# Pelican box humidor



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone ever seen one done? I know that have an airtight seal. I was just wondering because I have one sitting around the house right now and instead of a coolerdor have a pelicandor... I know it wouldn't effect the temp much but my house stays around 70 as it is. Just thinking ahead to mass storage if I need it.


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I imagine it wouldnt be much different than a cigar caddy or other traveldors. I think these are made out of pelicans i could be wrong. Armored Humidor Systems - Travel Humidors for every adventure!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just be sure to let it breathe every so often. I used one of the when I was looking for storage options years ago and screwed up. I let it sit too long between giving it some air. I went to check on them, mold city.


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the mold issue, didn't even think about that. I'll probably go with a cooler either way though. Maybe.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Yup, got three of them. Small one for quick trips, medium one for 1-2 week trips and a decent sized one for 1 month+ trips. I started using them because the small xikar travel humidor would get pressurized coming off the plane and I couldn't freaking open it without prying it open with a knife. Use the pelican case because it has a the pressure purge valve. Problem solved.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I would actually think you might be able to use said pressure purge valve to set how much air you want coming in and out on a regular basis... I worked with a lot of pelican cases at my last job. Might work. Just leave the pressure release valve open 1/4 to 1/2 way to get some air exchange for long term storage.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sure it would work pretty well. They aren't much different than an Otter Box other than the purge valve which I can only see as a bonus.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to use a small one before my collection outgrew it. Old Pelican cases are best. Not because they are constructed better, but because they've had a couple years to outgas their plastic smell. Their wall thickness is quite thick and it takes time for them to stop exuding their plastic smell. They have a very thorough seal. I found that Xikar gel crystals would creep up to 80% RH probably because of the seal that Pelican cases provide. I would use conditioned KL or beads in them for this reason.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I do not even see the reason for using any sort of humidifier for a pelican box or any traveldor since they are air tight. Unless the cigars are going to be stored for an extended time, a humidity device seems to invite mold.

I have forgotten cigars in one of mine for over three weeks and the cigars were just as good as the others smoke weeks before.

If you think you need a humidity device, I would suggest dry kitty litter or HF beads.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems to me like it is the same as using a tupperdor. I use a small pelican case for a travel humidor with a boveda pack in it and it works great.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I do not even see the reason for using any sort of humidifier for a pelican box or any traveldor since they are air tight. Unless the cigars are going to be stored for an extended time, a humidity device seems to invite mold.
> 
> I have forgotten cigars in one of mine for over three weeks and the cigars were just as good as the others smoke weeks before.
> 
> If you think you need a humidity device, I would suggest dry kitty litter or HF beads.


Agreed to a point. I would definitely use something, because otherwise if you're putting in cigars from a store that came in at 72% or somesuch, they might stay there. As such, I would definitely use something active, anything that can adjust the RH both up or down would do nicely.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> Agreed to a point. I would definitely use something, because otherwise if you're putting in cigars from a store that came in at 72% or somesuch, they might stay there. As such, I would definitely use something active, anything that can adjust the RH both up or down would do nicely.


You are correct, Bill. My cigars were taken from a humidor at 64% and put in the traveldor so I did not need to humidify them any more.


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. My pelican box is a couple of years old now. It used to house scuba diving equipment for its previous owner. Then said owner gave it to my dad who then gave it to me. It's a lot larger then a travel humidor. It's the size of a large suitcase and has a slide up handle and wheels from what looks like roller skates. Due to its size I figured I could use it for long term storage for my cigars or for a really awesome box for my rifles and guns. Still undecided at this point, mainly because I have my guns in it now, but my 50ct humidor is holding as many cigars as I need in it. If that changes the guns might end up somewhere else. Well see though.


----------

